# Victim of divorce/ dog looking for a new home



## Margot (Feb 3, 2009)

yes....a dog.

We are looking for a home for a female dog that has been dumped in the shelter 3 weeks ago by her just got divorced ex-owner. None of them wanted her and they both moved into smaller accomodation and there was no place for her.
She had been adopted from the shelter as a puppy of 8 weeks by these people and after 3 year given back. Even as a puppy she was never in the shelter, she was in a temporary family, an English couple. The first time she has been to the shelter was 3 weeks ago when she was abandoned there and she did not like it. Coming from one dog environment she entered a shelter full of 220 dogs all barking at the new arrival.
She got depressed. 
After 2 weeks I took her home. She has been with me for 1 week now and she is a fantastic dog.
Good with my other dogs (one male, one female).
House-clean. Easy indoor dog.
Good on the leash. Obedient.
Playful.

So I am looking for a home for her. She will not survive in the shelter, she needs a home, with or without dogs, children can be but not too small as she is very playful and very lively. And she is a big dog. Height 55 cm. Weighs not much, 22 kg.

Please click on the link and you can see some pictures of her and some movies.
Serenela

The distance is not a problem, I will bring her to her new home.
Any information you need, please contact me.
Or Association Bianca ta: [email protected]


----------



## Margot (Feb 3, 2009)

The link has changed. Please see:
Serenela


----------



## Margot (Feb 3, 2009)

Please see more pictures and movies of Serenela here:
Serenela

she is a really wonderful dog
she is at my home and behaves very well, she would adapt easily to a new place: this is an advantage of adopting a dog from a temporary home as opposed to the shelter, this is why I always take one from the shelter home

please contact me if you would like to give her a home

if anyone from Algarve - I will be with her at Bianca Association stand at the International Algarve Fair on 4-5 June in Fatacil/Lagoa


----------



## mrforja (Apr 3, 2011)

Margot said:


> Please see more pictures and movies of Serenela here:
> Serenela
> 
> she is a really wonderful dog
> ...


*Hi Margot what a lovely looking dog I do hope you find a home for her, I am sure she would make someone a loving and faithful companion *


----------



## Margot (Feb 3, 2009)

She is grateful that I took her from the kennel that she is my shadow. Whoever gives her a permanent home will have a dog grateful forever.


----------



## mrforja (Apr 3, 2011)

Animals are such agreeable friends - they ask no questions, they pass no criticisms. 

George Eliot


----------

